# Anybody waiting for 1st Consultation??? PART 2



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

New home.


Happy Chatting


----------



## Laws1612 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi all I saw this thread when I was being nosey on other sections of the website I was on this thread on page one and saw lots of your names and remembered chatting with you all and now lots and lots have babies or are pregnant.....congratulations it's so so lovely to know that there is a happy ending for all of you lovely women.....
We are nearing the end of the adoption process and are so happy in the thought that less than 3 months we will also have a lovely little one in our home....the adoption process has been such a breath of fresh air after the heartbreak of ivf.....
I'm so pleased for you all on here that have had a positive outcome and are enjoying your life's as mummies.....if you regonised my name from the thread then by all means get in contact....
Lots of love xxxx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hello laws I don't recognise your name but just wanted to say good luck with the final part of the adoption process x


----------



## GemH (Jun 15, 2012)

Aww Laws wishing you the best of luck with the final part of the adoption process..hopefully not long now for you. Then all your dreams will be coming true  

Hope all other ladies & babies are well xxx


----------



## GemH (Jun 15, 2012)

Where are you all ladies and babies and bumps  Miss all our chats but know how busy we all are now.

Would you believe my maternity finishes end of August already   Have handed in my notice but just had interview for a part time job.. Wasn't going to go back at all but we need the extra money, especially with our 2 now. So I'm doing nights part time. At least I get all day with my boys.
We are off on holiday next month.. Wish me luck with the plane haha, boys will be nearly 9 months, can't believe how this times flying. This time last year I was having my 12 week scan. Anyway I'm blabbing on   
I hope you are all good & enjoying being mummies. 

Miss you all xxxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Have a fantastic holiday Gem

xx


----------



## GemH (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you Hope  xx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey Gem love the picture of the boys hope you are alright not much to report here . planning FET for.Jan or Feb next year I must be mad hey lol Oliver is 4 months now going to fast xx


----------



## GemH (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey Kezza, that's an old picture of them.. The look totally different now. I'll try to get an up to date one.

Wow really, lots of luck for that if you go ahead with that  let me know if you do, how exciting.

Bless him, grow too fast don't they. Glad your both doing well xx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Aww yes will be nice to see a recent picture xx I promise to let you know hun and yes to fast wish I could freeze him xxx


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Gem, you are a brave woman, taking twin 9 month olds on a plane, haha!  Shame you have to go back to work, but needs must.  I imagine the nights will be good as it will cut down on childcare costs, which would be huge with twins.  Childcare costs are what are most putting me off getting a job after maternity leave, unless it's well paid.

I am 23 weeks, have finished work now as it's the summer holidays and I have been made redundant for next year.  I still get SMP, so am not totally broke.  We found out the baby is a girl, she is kicking loads and today seems to have found my bladder for her target practice, most uncomfortable.  I've tried prodding her to turn her round but it doesn't last long.

I am just lazing around, trying to work out what to buy for her and generally ignoring housework.  Have a little bit of SPD so trying not to push myself too much - not hard for me really!

Hope everyone else is well and the heat is not too much for your little ones!


----------



## GemH (Jun 15, 2012)

A little girl awwww congrats Incy.. I find there's so much pretty girls clothes but hardly no boys..I'd go crazy shopping if I had a girl lol cause everything so nice, don't really get a big range for boys. So glad everything is going well for you, won't be long until she's in your arms 

I know crazy ain't i lol. I'll let u all know how it went when I get back  

Enjoy your time off, feel for you with the spd, I had it bad towards the end. 1 day I got stuck in the bath & it hurt so much I started crying. Only people in the house was my sister she had to come and help me, she was so worried lol thinking back now I must of looked a state haha! But it's so painful. So u look after yourself xx


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm the opposite, find lots of cute boy stuff!  But I don't like pink, frills or anything overly girly so that's many girls clothes out for me.  To be honest, some of the stuff I consider buying is boys stuff that I think looks unisex.  I have a boys babygrow which my friends bought me because I said I liked regardless of gender.  

The SPD is manageable because I'm not working.  It only really started bothering me in the last week of term, so now I'm off and taking it easy it doesn't seem to be getting any worse.  Poor you getting stuck in the bath!  I can see how that would be done - I have to roll out of bed in a certain way, can't imagine how I'd get out of a bath.


----------



## GemH (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah I know what you mean, you can get lovely greens & golds for girls at the moment which look nice. Either way I'm sure little lady will be truest spoilt  

Glad the spd isn't too bad now.. Just have to keep taking it easy! Yeah it wasn't fun getting stuck, I was about 34 weeks aswell lol, was near Xmas! They asked me to go physio but not until 36 weeks & I couldn't make it 2 days later I had them so was pointless anyway! 

How do all the kick etc feel? That first bubbly feeling is the best isn't it.. Now she's started she won't stop  xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry I haven't been on much, just got so much on with work.

Incy- Wow, 23 weeks now, like Gem said the kicks will get more now that you can feel them.  

Gem-7 months now, wow, where has the time gone . How are they getting on?

Kezza-4 months has gone so quick, but good for you that you are thinking about FET  for next year, definitely no more for us.

Bambi-Hope you are ok and just busy with new motherhood

Laws-Good luck for panel at the end of next month x




Josh is good, will be 9 months next Sunday.  He is a very good eater, we have had to curb his milk a bit as he was still drinking loads but then bringing it back up as he was over eating.  He has been commando crawling for about 5-6 weeks now, and has just started to try crawling "properly". He also tries to pull himself up to standing since the end of the last week, managed it about twice, the other times he has ended up banging his head, bless him lol. Realised through Hannahs red book that once she got to standing whilst holding on, she was cruising within 2-3 weeks, so getting nervous lol.

He finally got a tooth through about a week ago, I say finally, it is about 3 months earlier than his sister got her first tooth but it seems like it's been an age coming.

It has definitely gone so much quicker the second time around.

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hello Vicky so good to hear from you can imagine your really busy bless Josh sounds like he will be keeping you more and more busy soon xx


----------



## GemH (Jun 15, 2012)

Heyy Vicky  can't believe Josh is 9 months, wow and into everything I bet. Glad all is well. Bet you are busy with work too. Won't be long until Josh is walking  Boys are good thanku, just wish time wouldn't go so fast x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

I know, time is flying by. Yea, work is keeping me super busy atm. Not sure if I said before but my main job is that I work for an independent jewellers in London (although I work from home), initially just doing the books but I now help out with costings, stock management, website etc so am kept busy, but I love it


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh vicky sounds very exciting xx


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi ladies, just been catching up with all of you.

Yay, a girl for a Incy. So exciting.

Baby V just turned 6 months! I can't believe how quickly time is going. She got two teeth really close together about 3 weeks ago and has been crawling for the last week. Must be genetic as her sister did everything early too. I want her to slow down. She is such a happy little girl. I am loving knowing that I am only halfway through my maternity leave. I went back when my eldest was just over 8 months and it felt too soon for me. I know these next 6 months will fly though.

Big hugs to all of you. xxx


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Vicky, your job sounds interesting, good that you can fit it round the kids as well.  Glad to hear that Josh is doing well.

Pug, glad you are enjoying mat leave, shame you have to go back!

Gem, the kicks are quite strong now, I like them.  Because I'm not working, I am lying around a lot and she is lively then.  I like putting my hands on my belly and feeling her and giving her a little rub or poke.  I actually really like this stage and would happily keep her in there longer if it stayed like this.  However, I can feel the backache and extreme bloatedness starting to kick in now and I know it's going to be downhill from here and soon I'll just want her out!

I am also at that stage of being full but ravenous at the same time.  It's driving me mad - I obviously need the extra food as she's starting to fatten herself up now, but there's no room to put it as she's squishing my insides up!  They tell you to fill up on healthy snacks but the healthy snacks like fruit are bulky and low calorie, and so this is how I justify eating extra biscuits and cake.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Puglover-Fab that you are only half way through your leave and you are having a good time x

Incy-Haha, definitely good enough justification for biscuits and cake.  Hope you are having a fab summer hols x


----------



## GemH (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey all, how r you? 

Back off our hols, which went great.. 2 babies on plane I thought would be a nightmare but they were so good. Had a lovely time. Reon even cut his 1st tooth out there...trying to catch up with his brother now! 

Lovely to hear from you pug, enjoy the rest of your mat leave.. Mine officially ended yesterday  

Vicky & Incy glad you are both well. Bet Josh is coming along nice Vicky. And Incy enjoy every moment as it goes tooooo quickly! 

Has anyone heard from Bambi? Was wondering how she was getting on.

Xxx


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey my lovely ladies....

Wow I am so ashamed to say I haven't been on here since May so pls pls forgive my rudeness, no excuse at all.

We have a new home We are chatty and how far have we come since my original post almost 2 years ago?!

I've loved reading how all your babies are doing and can't believe how grown up they all sound now... Teeth.. Crawling and then the sad maternity leave ending. Where on earth has the time gone??

Incy- I have been thinking of you lots but just haven't seemed to find the time to get on here so I'm sorry I haven't been here to support you but you sound like you're doing great and congratulations on the little girl. I can't wait for her to be here.

Gem - fab to hear that your holiday went so well with 2 little boys. Fills me with hope for mine in 4 weeks time. I may need some tips from you 
Did you hear back from your pt job.? I'm not going back but tbh the thought of not having my own money is really eating at me and so wondering if I may get a few hour doing something too? I'm going to be putting max into a nursery anyway to get used to interacting with other children etc so would be good if I could get something to fit around this.... We shall see I guess?

Vicky - josh sounds soooo grown up now bless him. How's Hannah doing too??

Pug- lovely to hear from you and glad baby v is ok and a keen learner like her sister 

Nearly Xmas ladies and I'm guessing all these babies will be at an age where they are a bit more playful and we can enjoy it with them, although I'm sure they still won't have a clue what's going on.

I promise now I will make an effort to keep up on here. 

Lots of love to bumps and babies xxxx


----------



## GemH (Jun 15, 2012)

No need to apologise bambi, we all know how it is now we are mothers   it takes up all of your time! 

Glad all is well though and your enjoying mother hood! 

My boys were brilliant on the plane, couldn't believe it.. Little toys to keep them occupied, milk, water & snacks (though your prob still be just giving milk) have a fab holiday. 

Hope everyone else are well xxxxx


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for that gem. Yeh he will be 5.5 months and we will be doing baby led weaning so may just have a few things he can mess with to occupy him. Least it's only a short flight should it all go wrong 

Were you breast feeding while away? I've switched now to formula and wondered if u can buy everything out there or if it's just easier to take it with you? I was planning on taking some of the ready made stuff for the first few days so we don't have to worry about it but wondered how easy it is to get hold of formula over there? Xxx


----------



## GemH (Jun 15, 2012)

No I'm formula feeding.. Don't know if you knew you could but what I did was call the airport your flying from in advance, we flew from gatwick so I rang their boots and preordered some powder & the pre made milks and picked it up in the departure lounge. You can order nappies etc too if you wanted. Saves packing it all.

I made from powder once there but would of been easier to use the premade stuff, but then my 2 only have 2 bottles a day now so weren't too bad.

Xx


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Yeh we are flying from gatwick too.., that's really good to know I will def do that... Thanks very much 

Hope everybody is ok? Can't believe its October nxt week. This year has just been mental xx


----------



## GemH (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi girls how are we all?

Just checking in to see if all is well.

Not long left for you now Incy, bet u r excited.
Hope your not too uncomfortable!

I'm going through teething stage and man can I feel it, 2 teething babies and 2 hours sleep!

Miss chatting to you ladies xxx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi Gem, poor you with 2 teething babies   everything fine this end, I have my consultation for FET on the 22nd of this month . Oliver is fine and a real joy to wake up too.


----------



## GemH (Jun 15, 2012)

Sorry I've only just read this Kezza.. Wow fet, go you  exciting stuff! Keep us updated, love to know how you get on x


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

I know I've no quite worked out if I'm mad yet lol xx


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Kezza, yes you are mad!

Bambi, glad things are going well with Max, I imagine you're just off on your holidays now, so hope you're having a lovely time!

Gem, can't imagine going through teething with two at once, you poor thing!  Are you working as well?  You must be shattered.

I'm doing quite well.  I'm 35 weeks now, so not long to go.  I'm still mostly enjoying pregnancy.  I have a bit of SPD but nothing serious.  If I was working I think it would be but because I've been able to rest up it's been okay most of the time.  I don't sleep great but just nap in the day when I need it.  I'm just enjoying the peace and quiet and getting things organised for her arrival.  I think I'm mostly sorted now.  The only problem with having so long off work before having her (haven't worked since July!) is that I value my own time a little too much, it will be a shock to the system!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Just catching up!

kezza-Maybe a bit of both but how lovely you are getting set for FET again, how did the consult go?

Incy-Not long to go now, will be 37 weeks in the next few days? x

Gem-Hope the teething has eased off and you are getting some sleep

Bambi-Not long till you start weaning then, not sure from the dates whether you are on hol now or just come back, hope you enjoy it either way x

Puglover-Hope you are ok

Thinking of everyone else x

Josh is good, nearly 1 now, he is cruising like a pro, trying to take steps but mainly falling into things lol.  Hannah still adores here little brother, unless he is trying to nick her food


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Wow Vicky, where's the time going I can't believe he's nearly 1, I had my appointment I've decided to leave treatment on advice from consultant as well till May/ June time. He has confirmed that I will do a natural cycle and going off my blasts says I have a 55% chance of pregnancy xx


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Kezza, why are you leaving it to May/June, is it an age gap thing?  

Vicky, hope Josh had a lovely birthday!

Hope everyone else is keeping well.

I am overdue and no signs of baby turning up at all.  I'm just trying to enjoy the last few days of carrying her, it's tiring but I still like her wriggling away inside of me!  Hopefully I will have some news soon, I've got just over a week before they'll induce me.


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

The closer together the higher the chance of number 1 it not working, but more importantly number 2 the higher the chance of baby if I'm blessed again being autistic so we decided to wait


----------



## GemH (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh Incy I bet you are getting tired and impatient.. I Always have a check to see if there's any news. Not long now though, think soon you will have her in your arms..all your dreams and wishes come true  Good luck... Please let us know how it all goes. Xx

Hey to everyone else, we really do need to chat more but are all busy with our own things. Hope everything is going well for all? My boys are 10 & half months now.. Soon be having their 1st birthday  just don't want them to get bigger. 

Love to u all & to babies xxx


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Incy - have you had her yet?!

Hi everyone. It's been yonks since I was on here but I thought I'd drop in and say high and an early MERRY CHRISTMAS! Baby V is now 9 months, cruising all over the place and has a very dirty laugh!

Love to you all. xx


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I have had her!  She's brilliant!

I had a hard labour, had to be induced and it took forever, I was very close to having a section but at the last minute she made it out with a forceps delivery.  She was 10lb 2oz, so she's a bit of a chunky monkey.  We got of hospital yesterday, having gone in on Sunday, she was born very early on Tuesday.  So we're just settling in.  It's really hard to resist picking her up for cuddles all the time!

Nice to hear from you, Pug & Gem, glad things are going well with your little ones.

Kezza, that's interesting to know, I'd never heard of a link between autism and close births.  Definitely worth waiting then.  Plus it gives you more time to enjoy Oliver!


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Congratulations again Incy, still over the moon for you, I was unaware of the fact it's linked too, so yes best all round to wait and plenty more time to spoil my little Ollie xx


----------



## GemH (Jun 15, 2012)

Congratulations Incy, to you and your dw! Hope you are all settling in. Enjoy being a mummy xxxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Congratulations Incy, sorry it's late, I hardly ever come on. Hope you are all settling into it nicely and your Christmas is going well

Merry Christmas to you all


----------



## GemH (Jun 15, 2012)

Hope you all had a lovely Xmas with your little ones? Our first Xmas with the boys was manic lol, haven't got any room for all the toys they received. And in 10 days they will get more for their 1st birthday... Can't believe my babies will be 1   growing too fast! 

Have a lovely new year all, and may all your dreams & wishes come true... Though I'm sure we've all had our dreams come true now   

Sending love to you all & babies xxxx


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi all, hope you all had a nice Christmas.  Gem, did your boys have a good birthday?

We had a bit of a hectic start to Christmas as we spent the week before it in hospital.  She got bronchiolitis and needed oxygen, we went in for 'a day or two' and ended up beinng in there a week.  I was beside myself with boredom.  She wasn't seriously ill, it was just a case of getting over the cough enough to be able to manage without the oxygen support and at one point it felt like we were never going to get out of there!

She is coming on in leaps and bounds now, she's really heavy but we've missed weigh in clinic due to other appointments so I can't wait to go this week and see how heavy she is now, I'm reckoning 12lb.


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gem so aorry I meant to pop on to wish the boys happy birthday, I hope they had a lovely day and you all enjoyed yourselves x

Incy they do get heavy these babies, you will have to let us know how much she weighs, glad she is better in her self now x


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

She got weighed at exactly 6 weeks by the health visitor and she was 12lb 4oz.  I'm reckoning that'll go up a fair bit again this week as she's feeding loads and I can feel the heft on my arm!  She's pretty solid but really long with it, she's 7 weeks tomorrow and too long for her 0-3 clothes now.


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hello, girls how are we all, I sure miss our chats,  well I know I keep in touch with Incy and bambi, but thought id let you know I've just undergone my FET had
Both embryos out back in, they both thawed 100% anyway test date isn't till the 20th but already showing positive on pregnancy tests xx

Gem how are the boys ?? 

Vicky hope your well, how's Josh ?


----------



## GemH (Jun 15, 2012)

How strange for me to log on to have a browse and see this....what lovely news. Wow kezza congratulations, maybe there's twinnies in there  Didn't even know you were doing it again. It's lovely to hear though  how's Oliver? X

Boys are now 18 months & it's harder now than when they were new borns!! Lol.. But so in love with them, make me laugh and smile every day. 

How are every one else? Been so long since I've heard how u all are.. Xx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Aww Gem so nice to hear from you, Ollie is 15 months now walking and a little daredevil, were in Wales on holiday at mo, and he has no fear straight in the sea lol, we had 2 frosties from Ollie's cycle, and decided sooner rather than later, so god knows if I have one or two on board, personally I think one xx

Can't believe they are 18 months already, gem I bet they run you all over the show haha xx


----------



## GemH (Jun 15, 2012)

Aww it's so lovely... When's your scan date? If you have one? Make sure you come back on and let me know! I'm gonna be an auntie in September, and my sisters asked me to be her birthing partner  so that should keep my need to have another at bay for the time being   
Yeah the twins keep me on my toes.

Hope your pregnancy is going well xxx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

3rd August hun 9 am I promise to update the thread xx birthing partner that would be lovely hun xx


----------



## GemH (Jun 15, 2012)

Ooh exciting stuff. Well best of luck Hun and I'll look out for the update xx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry I took so long to update, I have had two scans and I have one healthy baby on board xx


----------



## GemH (Jun 15, 2012)

Congratulations Hun, did check the other day if you had updated! Wish you all the best  x


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you so much Gem xx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi gem quick update had a private scan 2 week ago were having a little girl xx


----------



## GemH (Jun 15, 2012)

Ooooh how lovely, you must be so chuffed  Lovely news. Hope the pregnancy is going well? When is your due date? Think we're crazy but we have been talking about trying again   

Hope you are well xx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

We are made up, my due date is the 23rd March.  I don't think your crazy I say go for it haha xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Not been on in over a year, but wanted to say congrats Kezza


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you Vicky, I hope you and kids are  ok xx


----------

